# Old Crazy Box thread



## Cancerkazoo (Jul 21, 2006)

Just switched the name of this thread as it was too late to edit thread title.

Show me your pics of uncommon/crazy/wierd subwoofer enclosures.

I'll post mine again to start.


----------



## Cancerkazoo (Jul 21, 2006)

Relax said:


> Well- do you wanna start an Old Crazy Box thread? Its your idea- so I am not gonna steal it. lol But I do wanna show off my box:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Relax (Apr 24, 2006)

I am not much of a chevy guy- but that is a sweet idea for abox shape.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Cancerkazoo (Jul 21, 2006)

^cool.

is that a horn?


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

30 cubic foot no-wall.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

whats neat is below the 15's is a dual chambered ported isobaric pair of kodas, downfiring. the unfinished cover you see was to be replaced by plexiglass, but the experiment was scrapped before I went too far with it. here is a neater (and louder) dual chambered project.

http://www.objext.com/semi/11am.JPG
http://www.objext.com/semi/11.45am1.JPG


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

that is impressive!


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

hey whiterabbit, can you explain that box to us a little bit. What are the 2 ports tuned to?


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

bobditts said:


> hey whiterabbit, can you explain that box to us a little bit. What are the 2 ports tuned to?


looks kind of like the insides of a transmission line speaker. yes...please explain :blush:


----------



## Cancerkazoo (Jul 21, 2006)

scott_fx said:


> looks kind of like the insides of a transmission line speaker. yes...please explain :blush:


Looks like an ABC box to me


----------



## JWSewell (Aug 13, 2005)

Below is more info. on "ABC" enclosures. There are two different tunings. one is almost one octave higher than the other. This helps to reduce excursion across a wider freq. range. 
I had a single Kicker CVR 8 in one w/ 230W and that lil' bugger wanged!!


http://www.diysubwoofers.org/prt/dual_chamber.htm


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Christopher Evert gave me a homemade excel spreadsheet that allowed me to see how changing the ratio between the chambers affected my tuning frequencies for the dual chambered system. Yhat allowed me to model the isobaric koda box very effectively. it was a neat box.

for the quad tangband box, I let kennyWRX do all the R&D for me. I copied his design, opting to merely stack two of his designs on top of each other, with added bracing. in lieu of his resin rounded ports, I preferred the use of a .75 inch roundover bit, which I use extensively for all my boxes. everywhere.

The accoustic performance is fantastic. I have been recommending nothing but tangbands for streetbass design stereo systems for all non-space-limited designs since I built this. The extension drops below 30 Hz easily and with authority, and the top end remains authoritative well beyond more traditional designs. Comparatively high box efficiency and great powerhandling (thanks to the multitude of drivers) give quite an impressive amount of overall output. Only drawback is the space intensive design. However, what's neat to think about is how a dual tang design can fit in a downfiring box as narrow as 7 inches. Pretty cool considering single cab trucks usually have 8 inches of space behind the seats!

Another fun fact about that box is that its louder than a 13w7 in a JL spec sealed box off the same 1000 watt amplifier (series XI zeus) playing music. (and the tangs are wired for a 4 ohm load, too!) not bad for $100 worth of drivers!

the design is very simple; smooth excecution makes the box look much more special.

edit: I use the diysubwoofers.org link when I design any standard dual chambered system. It's a great resource for this design.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

here is a neat one:

its a tube inside of a tube. the outer tube is 10 inches diameter and 14 inches long. the inner tube is 8 inches diameter and about 7 inches long. the factory box design calls for a 2" diameter port. so I filled the gaps between the two till I had the equivalent area of a 2" round port (split into two seperate diametrically opposed ports) and centered the 8" inner tube. this inner tube then contained all the baffle I needed for the subwoofer.

http://www.objext.com/semi/Civic/sub2
http://www.objext.com/semi/Civic/sub5

next time I do this, there will only be one support at each of the compass points. four ports for concentric port-sound emmission. unfortunately in this case the port would have been far to long to be practical. always the next box


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Whiterabbit said:


> Christopher Evert gave me a homemade excel spreadsheet that allowed me to see how changing the ratio between the chambers affected my tuning frequencies for the dual chambered system. Yhat allowed me to model the isobaric koda box very effectively. it was a neat box.
> 
> for the quad tangband box, I let kennyWRX do all the R&D for me. I copied his design, opting to merely stack two of his designs on top of each other, with added bracing. in lieu of his resin rounded ports, I preferred the use of a .75 inch roundover bit, which I use extensively for all my boxes. everywhere.
> 
> ...


nice post got pics...I am always looking for a budget streetbass sub idea......partsexpress? also how high can they play hif 30 low 40s? thanks agian.


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

Whiterabbit said:


> I have been recommending nothing but tangbands for streetbass design stereo systems for all non-space-limited designs since I built this. The extension drops below 30 Hz easily and with authority, and the top end remains authoritative well beyond more traditional designs. Comparatively high box efficiency and great powerhandling (thanks to the multitude of drivers) give quite an impressive amount of overall output. Only drawback is the space intensive design. However, what's neat to think about is how a dual tang design can fit in a downfiring box as narrow as 7 inches. Pretty cool considering single cab trucks usually have 8 inches of space behind the seats!


Tang Band drivers are fun to play with.


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

I've posted this pic before. Its a sealed enclosure made out of DuPont Corian and it houses two Brahma 10s.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

i like the finish in that box. what is it? fancy paint?


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

unpredictableacts said:


> nice post got pics...I am always looking for a budget streetbass sub idea......partsexpress? also how high can they play hif 30 low 40s? thanks agian.


check previous posts, I already posted pics. also posted a useable response, _well_ below 30 to well above 60, 70, 80. easy. for street bass.

www.partsexpress.com

Cline, do you just sand the edges of the corian and the seams dissapear?


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

bobditts said:


> i like the finish in that box. what is it? fancy paint?





ClinesSelect said:


> Its a sealed enclosure made out of DuPont Corian



sanded and polished of course


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ClinesSelect said:


> Tang Band drivers are fun to play with.



What does that sound like? 

Chad


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

Whiterabbit said:


> Cline, do you just sand the edges of the corian and the seams dissapear?


You sand, and sand, and sand, and then hit it with steel wool and then polish it, and then look back and think "how much time did I just waste on this stupid box?".  

Actually when the adhesive bonds the seams together chemically it leaves almost no gap at all. When I found an inperfection in the seam, I would use a paste made of the adhesive and Corian dust to fill it in. It looked like a solid chunk of Corian when it was done.


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

chad said:


> What does that sound like?
> 
> Chad


I played with it LP at 63Hz and 80Hz. It didn't play as low as I would have liked (the output dropped pretty quickly below 35Hz) was but the output in the 40-50Hz range was very surprising for a pair of 6.5" drivers off 110w each, which the Tang Bands took without any problems. The enclosure took up most of the rear seat of my truck.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Pretty damn cool!

Chad


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

nothing out of the ordinary about this box. i just wanted to show what ive been up to this evening. it's just a simple 3 cu/ft sealed box for a 15" Dayton Quatro. it will go in the living room, then eventually in the bedroom when i find something else. oh and i didnt use any screws or brads in this box. just glue and clamps. talk about a pain in the ass doing it by myself.


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

minitruck_freq said:


> nothing out of the ordinary about this box. i just wanted to show what ive been up to this evening. it's just a simple 3 cu/ft sealed box for a 15" Dayton Quatro. it will go in the living room, then eventually in the bedroom when i find something else. oh and i didnt use any screws or brads in this box. just glue and clamps. talk about a pain in the ass doing it by myself.


looks like someone got a little glue happy


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

yea.....i always get kinda carried away with the glue. :blush:


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

it will sand right off.....no worries.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

ClinesSelect said:


> You sand, and sand, and sand, and then hit it with steel wool and then polish it, and then look back and think "how much time did I just waste on this stupid box?".
> 
> Actually when the adhesive bonds the seams together chemically it leaves almost no gap at all. When I found an inperfection in the seam, I would use a paste made of the adhesive and Corian dust to fill it in. It looked like a solid chunk of Corian when it was done.


I bet that box is heavey as hell!


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

....and why does tang not offer any 8" or 10" woofers? that box with the four holes and two different ports, was it made for four 6.5" tangbands?


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

they have several 10's and a couple 12's.

http://www.tb-speaker.com/


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

unpredictableacts said:


> I bet that box is heavey as hell!


Loaded with two of these it was over 100 pounds.


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

This is what I'm working on now. .4cuft + 31" port for my car. This is for a TB W8-740C.









the scrap pieces are just in there to maintain spacing









This one isn't glued, I just set it up to show the layout. The yellow spots are where the speaker and the port opening will be when the top goes on.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

minitruck_freq said:


> they have several 10's and a couple 12's.
> 
> http://www.tb-speaker.com/


I mean something similar to those 6.5" mids...with that look.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

ClinesSelect said:


> Loaded with two of these it was over 100 pounds.


awww. that's just a tiny little tweeter......jk


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

unpredictableacts said:


> I mean something similar to those 6.5" mids...with that look.


8"
http://www.tb-speaker.com/detail/1208_03/w8-1363sa.htm

10"
http://www.tb-speaker.com/detail/1208_03/wt-678c.htm

Those are both the SU series, same as the 6.5"


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

good lookinng out I seen those but was expecting that same protruding surround.


----------



## Relax (Apr 24, 2006)

Whiterabbit said:


> whats neat is below the 15's is a dual chambered ported isobaric pair of kodas, downfiring. the unfinished cover you see was to be replaced by plexiglass, but the experiment was scrapped before I went too far with it. here is a neater (and louder) dual chambered project.
> 
> http://www.objext.com/semi/11am.JPG
> http://www.objext.com/semi/11.45am1.JPG



I was just pointed to this cardomain site- looks like your box halved:
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/683513


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Relax said:


> I was just pointed to this cardomain site- looks like your box halved:
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/683513





Whiterabbit said:


> for the quad tangband box, I let kennyWRX do all the R&D for me. I copied his design, opting to merely stack two of his designs on top of each other, with added bracing. in lieu of his resin rounded ports, I preferred the use of a .75 inch roundover bit, which I use extensively for all my boxes. everywhere.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Relax said:


> I was just pointed to this cardomain site- looks like your box halved:
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/683513


anyone else surprised that with so many screws and so close to the edge he did not split his mdf? specially using 1/2".


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

Whiterabbit said:


>


I remember that box from the enclosure contest on SoundDomain a while back. The 'half-pipes' in the ports are so cool.

Also, I must have scrolled right by and missed the links in your post showing pics your quad TB box. Very, very nice!


----------

